# Sarah Palin's Response to Obama's Speech



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I really love this woman and hate how beat down she was in the media....the last paragraph of her response is exactly the type of thing I want to hear from an elected official:



Sarah Palin said:


> Remember, Mr. President, elected officials work for the people. Forcing a conclusion in order to claim a "victory" is not healthy for our country. We hear you say government isn't always the answer; now hear us -- that's what we've been saying all along.


I don't want to post the whole thing for copyright reasons - because there is no real link...but I am really thankful that SOMEONE gets it. Here's hoping to her returning to the political ring in the future...seriously - she is someone we need to be an elected official.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd love to see her get into the Senate. I think she's awesome, but I don't think she's electable as president. I'd love her to be president, but we don't live in a country that will elect a woman president any time soon.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I'd love to see her get into the Senate. I think she's awesome, but I don't think she's electable as president. I'd love her to be president, but we don't live in a country that will elect a woman president any time soon.


I don't know about that. I think if Hillary's press manager hadn't told her to cry on live tv she would have had a much better shot at getting the election for the Dems.

I think Palin is also awesome. A very fast learner - but you're correct, she's not ready to be a president. Nothing time and experience won't fix though. I think if McCain had taken someone like Condi Rice there wouldn't have been a fraction of the doubts a lot of people seemed to have about a woman potentially being the next president.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

She really is dumb as a pile of bricks. I am not against woman, just her and Hilary both.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> She really is dumb as a pile of bricks. I am not against woman, just her and Hilary both.


The liberal media slaughtered Palin with the same "acted stupidly" missile they used on Bush. Clearly, neither are stupid, but since they were not puppets of the liberal agenda, the media had no use for either of them. Recently, the fools treated the man-boy who got her daughter knocked up like he was a super model just to squeeze unreliable, scandalous dirt out of him.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> The liberal media slaughtered Palin with the same "acted stupidly" missile they used on Bush. Clearly, neither are stupid, but since they were not puppets of the liberal agenda, the media had no use for either of them. Recently, the fools treated the man-boy who got her daughter knocked up like he was a super model just to squeeze unreliable, scandalous dirt out of him.


Bush is a smart guy. He may have had his issues with public speaking, but oh well. Did I agree with everything he did, no. I supported him all the way. I will never support her though. Too much craziness there for me.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> She really is dumb as a pile of bricks. I am not against woman, just her and Hilary both.


I would not for a minute say Sarah was dumb as a pile of bricks. She was clearly in over her head. I think she proved her ability to learn quickly very well. The problem there was she had way too much to learn to be a VP candidate.

Hilary is not dumb either, not by a long shot. Doesn't mean I like her, but she has certainly had her share of beats about the head and not backed down. If we had to have had a Dem for president I would take her over Obama in a flash. Look at her bedmate. We all know the spouse has influence over the president. Who better than a former president?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I would not for a minute say Sarah was dumb as a pile of bricks. She was clearly in over her head. I think she proved her ability to learn quickly very well. The problem there was she had way too much to learn to be a VP candidate.
> 
> Hilary is not dumb either, not by a long shot. Doesn't mean I like her, but she has certainly had her share of beats about the head and not backed down. If we had to have had a Dem for president I would take her over Obama in a flash. Look at her bedmate. We all know the spouse has influence over the president. Who better than a former president?


I am with you on that, I could have done the same quality job of learning what to say and when to say it as well. And I would have been a better VP because I don't use those annoying catch phrases. lol

Having Bill back in the office would be a party down in Washington! I am guessing that the physical appearance of the interns would jump from 4's and 5's to 9's & 10's....aw who we kidding Bill likes them all shapes and sizes.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sarah's comment cited above was taken from her Facebook page which I am pretty sure is not copyrighted:

Sarah Palin: Response to the President's Health Care Speech | Facebook

People say Obama is smart. I don't agree. First he's a communist/socialist and I do not think any of them are smart as they do not understand what is best for the people. He has never released his academic records. He is never called on his gaffes and he makes many of them (especially when he cannot read his telepromtper. Reporters do not stay up all night thinking how they can entrap him. He is given a free pass.

Many of the oft quoted Palin gaffes are simply not true/did not happen. Not knowing about a particular subject but being called upon to talk about it can lead to some responses that might be optimal - but not knowing about something versus being dumb (niot smart) are two different things entirely.

I have read several of Palin recent columns and find them quite well written and reasoned.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> The liberal media slaughtered Palin with the same "acted stupidly" missile they used on Bush. Clearly, neither are stupid, but since they were not puppets of the liberal agenda, the media had no use for either of them. Recently, the fools treated the man-boy who got her daughter knocked up like he was a super model just to squeeze unreliable, scandalous dirt out of him.


+1 Media agenda killed her not anything she stood for. How much did we hear about her lipstick comment. When Obama made the insult towards handicapped children on the Tonight Show no big news. Where's the unbiased reporting gone (P.S. I know the answer)


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll take character, integrity, and a love of the American people and the Constitution of the United States over a slick talking socialist any day. Palin's facebook response to the speech was spot on.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree with Palin in her political aspects .. without a doubt. However, the animal rescuer part of me dislikes how she was so gun ho for slaughtering hundreds and hundreds of wolves in Alaska via aerial shooting when realistically they do NOT impose a critical issue in the regions that they dwell in. You want to be a hunter? Hunt away, that's fine, however to wish to slaughter hundreds upon hundreds of wolves without listening to other people's ideas on how to handle the population was absurd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I don't think she's electable as president. I'd love her to be president,


Obama got elected and w/o a teleprompter he sounds like an idiot. Anytime something out of schedule happens he can't respond right away or tries to ignore it.



NewEngland2007 said:


> but we don't live in a country that will elect a woman president any time soon.


Similar statements were said about a black man being elected during the past presidential campaign.

If Palin really believes what she says, then she would be a good president. It also depends on who she picks for advisers and cabinet members. That is what formed much of Bush's policies. Rumfsfeld was his downfall and lead to many unnecessary US deaths in the Iraq conflict.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I disagree about Palin being "dumb".

When it comes to politicians and elected officials, the important thing is not how much they know, but how quickly they can learn.

Palin has the latter quality, but I think the learing curve going from being an unknown rookie governor to a candidate for 2nd in line to the Oval Office in the course of a couple weeks was a bit too much to ask of _anyone_. Notwithstanding, I think she did as well as could be expected. Everyone hammered her in foreign policy and non-domestic issues--because I'm sure a governor's top concern is Middle East Peace...



LongKnife56 said:


> People say Obama is smart. I don't agree. First he's a communist/socialist and I do not think any of them are smart as they do not understand what is best for the people. He has never released his academic records. He is never called on his gaffes and he makes many of them (especially when he cannot read his telepromtper. Reporters do not stay up all night thinking how they can entrap him. He is given a free pass.


As far as Obama, he extremely smart, so much so that IT IS SCARY. And he uses that intelligence to further actions that display his disdain for our country and constitution. Going past his formal education, he is a smooth political operator. Furthermore, he had the foresight to surround himself with the likes of Axelrod and Emanuel. I also think if you convince yourself that he is stupid, you let your guard down.

I don't equate the liberal/progressive political ideology to intelligence, but rather to failing to consider three basic things: 1) history, 2) the human condition, and 3) common sense.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't wait for her Fox Reality Show and her Facebook posts have so much more impact then if she was speaking as the Chief Executive of Alaska.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

our new first lady was telling people not to vote for Sarah Palin just because "she's cute "

the media wanted their boy in there, trashed McCain and Plalin and the sheep obeyed at the pols.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> I am with you on that, I could have done the same quality job of learning what to say and when to say it as well. And I would have been a better VP because I don't use those annoying catch phrases. lol
> 
> Having Bill back in the office would be a party down in Washington! I am guessing that the physical appearance of the interns would jump from 4's and 5's to 9's & 10's....*aw who we kidding Bill likes them all shapes and* *sizes*.


 Billy boy would love her in that case. Note the cigar size:hump:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> Obama got elected and w/o a teleprompter he sounds like an idiot. Anytime something out of schedule happens he can't respond right away or tries to ignore it.


Teleprompter stops working;

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxxxGUeZtno"]YouTube- Obama Asthma Teleprompter Gaffe[/nomedia]


----------

